# Modbus-RTU



## Violett (23 April 2022)

Hallo liebe SPS-Gurus,

ich habe ein Problem und kann den Fehler nicht finden, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch auf die Sprünge helfen.
Ich betreibe einen Controller 750-8202 und einem Smartmeter, dieser kommuniziert über das Protokoll Modbus-RTU und einer RS-485 Schnittstelle.
Dazu gibt es auch eine Visualisierung wo Daten wie: Spannung, Strom etc angezeigt werden.
Das hat die ganze Zeit geklappt, am Freitag öffne ich das Programm und wollte einen Funktionstest an meinem neuen Aufbau machen und er sendet einfach keine Daten, es steht bei allen Werten 0V, 0A usw. und in der Geräteansicht schreibt der Controller "Modbus-RTU-Fehler" (leider abert keine Info was für ein Fehler). 

Das Problem hatte ich schon einmal und da hatte ich vergessen dem Master und dem Slave eine andere Adresse zu geben, wurde erledigt hat alles super funktioniert, nun hatte ich das Programm nie mehr verändert und oder geöffnet und das sicher seit einem Monat und plötzlich ist der selbe Fehler wieder da.

Verkabelung ist korrekt wurde alles geprüft, ebenso hab ich alle Baudraten sowie ach Paritäten durchprobiert, auch kein Erfolg.
Der Smartmeter hat die Baudrate 9600 eingestellt und Parität none, das Programm im e!COCKPIT ebenfalls.
Anbei sind Screenshots, passen die Adressen plötzlich wieder nicht mehr? Was könnte sonst noch der Fehler sein?

Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße


----------



## JSEngineering (25 April 2022)

Moin Violett,

hast Du einen USB-Seriell Adapter, so daß Du die Kommunikation mit dem Slave mal per PC testen kannst?
Kabel mal durchgemessen?
Anschlüsse kontrolliert?

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## PN/DP (25 April 2022)

Arbeitet das Programm mit der richtigen seriellen Schnittstelle? Kann man da flackernde LEDs beobachten?
Wurde an der Verkabelung irgendwas gemacht? Vertausche mal testweise an einem Gerät die Anschlüsse A und B
Anfrageintervall 10 ms erscheint mir viel zu niedrig
Stoppbits 1 erscheint mir ungewöhnlich, probiere mal 2

Harald


----------



## Violett (25 April 2022)

Hallo vielen Dank für die Antworten, ja wie oben beschrieben Verkabelung ist korrekt.
Alles total in Ordnung, Ich werde es mal versuchen die Stoppbits zu ändern, vielleicht ist ja dass plötzlich das Problem, jedoch hat das Ding mit der selben Programmierung sowie auch Einstellungen die ganze Zeit funktioniert, daher versteh ichs auch nicht wieso plötzlich keine Daten ankommen in der Visu.

Vielen Dank vorerst für die Tipps


----------



## Tobsucht (27 April 2022)

Lies den Fehler doch erst einmal mit der Methode GetChannelErrorCode aus.
Im Ordner C:\ProgramData\Wago Software\e!COCKPIT\Documentation findest Du das Dokument e!COCKPIT_Modbus-Konfigurator_Handbuch_D.pdf.
Die Diagnose ist im Kapitel "4.7 Diagnosemöglichkeiten bei der Modbus-Kommunikation" beschrieben.


----------



## Violett (29 April 2022)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für den Tipp, den Fehler konnte ich schon auslesen, sollte laut Programmzeile ein "Time-out" sein.
Nun werden wir versuchen den zu herauszufinden und zu beheben.

Vielen Dank für den Tipp zur Doku.


----------

